# My DIY.= Make BETTER BEAMER = Better in longer distant



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends.
I am low tech guy, But I love to do/ Think/ Invent, to do some thing Good = Get Better.
Yes, so many years ago, After I get Hook to do Birds Photography, I buy 2 of the " Better Beamer", And I love them, But, I can use only with in 100 feet that for my 70-200 MM Lens = Great Job,---After I get 600 mm. with 2X and 1.4X---I need to do some thing to improve the Better and Longer Range of BETTER BEAMER= Yes, I just get the Aluminum Tape , which use in Air Condition Duct/ HVAC, And The Plastic book cover= Cut tro fit as the Reflectors.
With Velcro, and the Lens's Envelope ( Of Better Beamer), to use ad the front Lens cover when I walk around, And do not let the concentrated heat of sun shine, Burn my High Cost Flash.
= Bingo, Yes, I can use this modified Better Beamer for 250-300 Feet of the bird by 600 mm + 2X + 1.6 Lens Factor of 7D and 7D MK II Cameras.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/X-Tender-Better-Beamer-FX-3-Booster/dp/B000SLNNG4


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

With Velcro, and the Lens's Envelope ( Of Better Beamer), to use ad the front Lens cover when I walk around, And do not let the concentrated heat of sun shine, Burn my High Cost Flash.
= Bingo, Yes, I can use this modified Better Beamer for 250-300 Feet of the bird by 600 mm + 2X + 1.6 Lens Factor of 7D and 7D MK II Cameras.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

With Velcro, and the Lens's Envelope ( Of Better Beamer), to use ad the front Lens cover when I walk around, And do not let the concentrated heat of sun shine, Burn my High Cost Flash.
= Bingo, Yes, I can use this modified Better Beamer for 250-300 Feet of the bird by 600 mm + 2X + 1.6 Lens Factor of 7D and 7D MK II Cameras.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

= Bingo, Yes, I can use this modified Better Beamer for 250-300 Feet of the bird by 600 mm + 2X + 1.6 Lens Factor of 7D and 7D MK II Cameras.
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS, These are the Sample of Natural Light under the shade of tree and With Flash+ Better Beamer


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 1, 2014)

Great work *surapon*! I love the DIY low tech method! It's fun/relaxing to work with your hands to create something and then it feels very satisfying to know you saved a ton of money too!


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Great work *surapon*! I love the DIY low tech method! It's fun/relaxing to work with your hands to create something and then it feels very satisfying to know you saved a ton of money too!



Thank you, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. RustyTheGeek.
We just enjoy our Happy Life with a great Hobby/ Photography , Plus Talk to our dear Friends in CR Web site , and learn some thing news from them in every days.
Have a great Work Week/ Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mdmphoto (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks, Surapon. This is a great idea that made sense to me the moment I saw your post. Your illustrations and descriptive instructions are awesome. DiY-challenged though I am, I suspect this may be one project I may be able to actually do. Bravo....


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

mdmphoto said:


> Thanks, Surapon. This is a great idea that made sense to me the moment I saw your post. Your illustrations and descriptive instructions are awesome. DiY-challenged though I am, I suspect this may be one project I may be able to actually do. Bravo....



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. mdmphoto.
All of us in CR. Web site, share our tricks and our thinking to all of our dear friends.
Yes, Sir, Special = I learn some thing new in every time that I come to read all the Posts.
Have a great Work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## NancyP (Dec 1, 2014)

great idea, Surapon. What lens and camera sensor format (APS-C, presumably) did you use for "BB11" and "BB12"? The flash almost covers the field of view there, so one could calculate the usable flash coverage. Depending on the subject, light falloff could be useful or problematic.


----------



## surapon (Dec 2, 2014)

NancyP said:


> great idea, Surapon. What lens and camera sensor format (APS-C, presumably) did you use for "BB11" and "BB12"? The flash almost covers the field of view there, so one could calculate the usable flash coverage. Depending on the subject, light falloff could be useful or problematic.




Dear Friend NancyP.
That Photos BB-11 and BB-12 might be my 1DS Full frame Sensor with 70-200 mm at least 7-8 years ago.
Yes, With in Next 4-7 Days, I will test the Flash+ DIY Better Beamer AREA COVER and DISTANT from Flash to the Subject too.
I will report back to you.
Good night.
Surapon


----------

